# [SOLVED] Microsoft Mobile 3600 BT mouse segfaults on connect

## astroe

I have a Microsoft Mobile 3600 for Bluetooth 4.0. It connects just fine to my Android phone, but on my two Gentoo boxes it doesn't work. Each has its own bluetooth 4.0 device (my laptop has an internal radio, while my desktop has a dongle). On both, however, whenever I try to connect, the bluetooth daemon crashes and the dmesg reads:

```
bluetoothd[4045]: segfault at 20 ip 0000556bd26169cc sp 00007ffdac9d3d90 error 4 in bluetoothd[556bd25d1000+10c000]
```

It happens either when I try to connect via bluetoothctl or via bluez.

emerge --info for the laptop:

```
Portage 2.2.26 (python 2.7.10-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.21-r2, 4.1.15-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.1.15-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-4712HQ_CPU_@_2.30GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:    16334652 total,   1164488 free

KiB Swap:     524284 total,    524216 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Tue, 29 Mar 2016 06:15:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p42-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1                                                                                                                                             

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p42-r1::gentoo                                                                                                                                      

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0::gentoo                                                                                                                                           

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo                                                                                                                                          

dev-lang/python:          2.7.10-r1::gentoo, 3.4.3-r1::gentoo                                                                                                                     

dev-util/cmake:           3.3.1-r1::gentoo                                                                                                                                        

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo                                                                                                                                         

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo                                                                                                                                             

sys-apps/openrc:          0.19.1::gentoo                                                                                                                                          

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r1::gentoo                                                                                                                                         

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo                                                                                                                              

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo                                                                                                         

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo                                                                                                                                       

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo                                                                                                                                           

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo                                                                                                                                           

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo                                                                                                                                           

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo                                                                                                                                          

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)                                                                                                                        

sys-libs/glibc:           2.21-r2::gentoo                                                                                                                                         

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync3.ro.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=core-avx2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=core-avx2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.xservers.ro/gentoo/"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit corefonts cracklib crypt cryptsetup cups cxx dbus declarative device-mapper dlna dri dts dvd dvdr eap-sim emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk iconv icu ipv6 java jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl nsplugin ntfs ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3support qt4 readline samba sdl seccomp semantic-desktop session spell sqlite sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upnp upower usb vorbis wps wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

Last edited by astroe on Mon Sep 26, 2016 6:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Simon196405

I found this topic searching for a solution for the exact same problem.

Logitech MX anywhere 2 mouse here.

I compiled in al the modules under: Networking support -> Bluetooth subsystem support. (except Bluetooth self testing support and Export Bluetooth internals in debugfs)

When starting bluetoothctl everything is normal.

As soon I say scan on it finds the mouse and deletes the controler.

playstation 4 controler works fine.

----------

## marsark

Hi,

I'm facing same problem with my Logitech MX Anywhere 2. Bluetoothd crashes instantly during connection attempt. No solution found at this moment. Using bluez-5.37, bluedevil-2.1.1

----------

## astroe

FWIW, at bluez 5.39 and bluedevil 5.6.5 I get the same thing.

----------

## Logicien

No problem here with Bluez-5.39 and Blueman-2.0.4.

Bluez is compile with USE flags obex python_targets_python3_4 readline systemd udev 

and Blueman with network nls policykit pulseaudio python_single_target_python2_7 python_targets_python2_7 python_targets_python3_4 USE flags.

The processor is Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2520M CPU @ 2.50GHz (-march=native), Amd64.

I connect H800 Logitech headset and Headrush 8003763.

----------

## astroe

It was an upstream problem with the actual hardware of the mouse. It was solved in bluez-5.41 (currently marked unstable, I emerged it after unmasking), and now my Microsoft mouse works. After getting it to connect, I also had to enable "User-space I/O driver support for HID subsystems" (CONFIG_UHID) in the kernel to get the mouse to be also recognized as an input device.

----------

